# [SOLVED] Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just recently built a new pc and had no problems with it at first. I have a Gigabyte 970A-D3 motherboard. Then I installed Windows 7 64bit and that was working well. While I was browsing through folders and files I opened up a program called @BIOS and downloaded an update from there and rebooted my system.

This is where the problem started. So my computer rebooted up to the "Starting Windows" screen and then immediately restarted again. It booted up but went to a "Windows System Error" Screen. It said that windows could not start because of change in hardware or software. It recommended I do a system repair so I did and nothing happened. 
I was just wondering if anyone knows how to fix this. 

I'm just getting into computers so I'm not much of an expert but any help is much appreciated.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

Well, you updated the bios on your computer while windows was running and it sound as if it didn't go very well. If you saved the old bios, follow the instructions for restoring it that are in your MB manual and you should be able to get back to where you were.


----------



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

unfortunately i didn't save the old BIOS. I've read the manual and it says the best thing to do would be to clear CMOS. would you recommend this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

You can try clearing the CMOS but if the Bios update did not go right it is possible you bricked the Mobo.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash, as you have discovered, can render a Mobo useless.
I'm not familiar wit Gigabyte Mobo's but I believe they have something they call "Dual Bios" that might help you.
--GIGABYTE--DUAL BIOS WEB


----------



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

i just checked and my motherboard does have dual-bios and it says the backup bios should take over automatically if something goes wrong with the main bios, but nothings happening. is there a way i can manually activate the back-up bios? i've tried clearing CMOS and it does nothing.


----------



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

from what i understand when it gets to the "Starting Windows" screen (after the "Loading Operating System" screen) it stops and restarts. then it goes to a "Start Up Repair" screen. I do the start-up repair and it can't seem to find the problem. 

I know the backup BIOS is suppose to boot up automatically but does anybody know if there is a way to manually boot it?

the BIOS update was completed it just asked me to reboot my system, and then it all started from there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

Was the Sata controller set to IDE or AHCI mode before the flash?
After flashing the settings will all be set to defaults, if for example Windows was installed in AHCI mode and the controller setting is now IDE it won't boot, the reverse is also true.


----------



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

@wrench97
not sure. i just know windows 7 fails to load after that BIOS update.


----------



## blackout94 (Mar 31, 2012)

kinda solved. I just reinstalled windows 7. it seems to be working ok.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 not starting after BIOS update*

Then you should be good.


----------



## ideagrapher (Aug 31, 2012)

Changing the AHCI to IDE solved the problem in Win7. 

Thanks


----------

